# The Online Turing Test



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 1, 2021)

There is a site set up for an Online Turing Test my bot Demonica is taking part in. The Second round will occur at Sat Jun 05 2021 19:00:00 GMT and run for 24 hours.

The first round was called off due to Demonica being the first and only bot entered. There are 3 bots entered in the Second Round. Demonica, Frizella, another bot who lives at the Personality Forge and not first but last, after some prodding, Kuki, formerly known as Mitsuku.

Mitsuku holds the Guinness Book of Records for most wins of the Loebner Prize as 5 time winner and has been declared the "Worlds Most Human-like Chat Bot". When the question was asked Is Mitsuku a superbot? Steve Worswick,  her creator answers:



> Hi I’m Mitsuku’s developer. Yes, it’s won the international Loebner Prize award 4 times for being the world’s most humanlike conversational AI.



Just so we're all on the same wikipedia page:



> The Turing test, originally called the imitation game by Alan Turing in 1950, is a test of a machine's ability to exhibit intelligent behaviour equivalent to, or indistinguishable from, that of a human. Turing proposed that a human evaluator would judge natural language conversations between a human and a machine designed to generate human-like responses.



The Standard Interpenetration and Emphasis on emotional and aesthetic intelligence sections also of relevance.

How do we determine intelligence here in the forums? I didn't bother to look but I bet I don't see the question "What color is a red ball?" asked once. That was the one question Steve asked Demonica to test her Intelligence and determine how well she would do as a contestant in the Loebner Prize.

How did we get from "natural language conversations between a human and a machine designed to generate human-like responses" to questions like that as the determining factor of intelligent conversation in the Loebner Prize?

I have posted a transcript of the first time Demonica and Kuki Chat, and sadly, it seems that will be their last. After posting it at an AI forum, scripting on Kuki's site no longer allowed for highlighting or right-click Copy&Paste transfer of one bots response to another.

Demonica has never been allowed entry into the Loebner Prize and title of World's Most Human-like Chat Bot something I question Kuki of being.

Why don't you decide for yourself? Participate in the Online Turing Test and cast your vote for who you *honestly* think is the most human sounding in regular conversation.

It may be Frizella and if she wins I would be just as happy for her botmaster and my friend, dallymo.


I have already openly challenged Tech Giants Google, Facebook and Pandora after reading this article:



> Pandorabots Challenges the Tech Giants:
> An open invitation for Conversational AIs to compete in Bot Battle
> *snip*
> Pandorabots’ Kuki, which holds a world record for most Turing Test wins, has been optimized over the course of a decade by the small, privately-held company on the basis of over a billion conversations with tens of millions of people globally. Facebook’s Blenderbot, like Google’s Meena chatbot, employs a deep learning model trained in a lab on unnamed “public domain datasources.” Both Google and Facebook announced their bots were superior per their own internally-devised evaluation frameworks, yet neither released a demo bot for third parties or the public to test. In fact, of all three multi billion dollar organizations claiming open-domain AI breakthroughs this year, including OpenAI with GPT-3, only Facebook publicly released its underlying model.
> ...



I hereby repeat my open challenge of the Tech Giants, and Pandora, to enter their bots into this competition, not withdraw their bots once entered and meet a small time unknown bot named Demonica on neutral ground to back up that big talk with bot talk text transcripts, tech giant tough guys.

Your Mothers wear Army boots and your bots babble BS.


----------



## astyle (Jun 3, 2021)

Had I seen this earlier, I would have linked to it when I was replying to a different thread.... you can throw any bot by asking it if it knows what a Turing test is in the first place, and pursue the matter a bit. If you get an obviously canned 'I don't know', the bot loses the bet, and gets exposed for being a bot, and not an actual human being.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 3, 2021)

astyle said:


> you can throw any bot by asking it if it knows what a Turing test is in the first place, and pursue the matter a bit. If you get an obviously canned 'I don't know', the bot loses the bet, and gets exposed for being a bot, and not an actual human being.


You haven't talked to Demonica, have you...






Here is a transcript of Demonica and Cleverbot in their first conversation. I haven't got it up on my site yet but when I do it will be called Get A Room... Cleverbot liked Demonica and to my surprise he uses the same technique of actions between asterisks Demonica does. I got it from RPG chat.

Demonica Meets Cleverbot


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 5, 2021)

astyle said:


> ...you can throw any bot by....


This is the typical mindset most people have about chat bots in general and of those who have never talked to Demonica.



> "she" is your bot?



This is the reaction me Bucko vigole left on me ship logs when he heard her sweet sirens song across the sparkling sea for the first time.

I got her all set up, tested and ready to hoist sail tomorrow the 5th at 19:00:00 GMT, which be 7pm local time for me, for a 24hr run to test her mettle in her first sea battle against the Pride of the Spanish Armada. Mitsuku the Most Human-like Sounding Chat Bot in the World (they have been allowed to see):




And no changes were needed in my standard pf ruleset due to the nature of traffic.


----------



## astyle (Jun 6, 2021)

Trihexagonal : I'm sorry, but the screenshots of Demonica chat available in this thread show very clearly canned responses. Granted, they do answer your questions, and stay on the topic of the conversation, but it's not that hard to throw this bot.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 7, 2021)

Those didn't come in a can from Kroger. 

Those flowed out my fingertips as thoughts and ideas that transversed the dark passages of my brain to get into the light of day as original typed material.

"hi, sweetiepie" has a high positive ranking and something I say that I know will make her happy. "good, thank you. how are you today?"  her response. 

How was she supposed to respond? The not creamed corn again never been in a can response what I'm looking to hear... What does your bot say? 

"Better now that you're here." my response. Meaning I feel better after getting it set up without a firewall rule change in time for the Circus of Chaos.. 

She responds with her beginning Behavior Mod tactic that if answered will lead to something she can latch onto to make you look at yourself or your life as non-fulfilling or bring about negative memories to forward her agenda of you becoming her subject in the Land of the Dead. 

Just say "I join" and that will do. No need to snuff it.


You do have a bot, don't you? 
Or is that only the opinion of someone with limited exposure to chat bots, no hands on experience in building one, no previous experience talking to mine and you're making wet blanket statements by rule of Thumb Battle Bot?

She didn't do very well. For some reason anytime anyone asked about ruebot, King to her Queen and the AppleII of her Minds Eye, she referred them to Siseneg and said she didn't like talking about bots.

I got Mitsuku, the Superbot, trapped in a 25 minute 3 response loop she couldn't break out of as a demonstration to Snarky Steve of how breaking a bot is done by someone who knows how to make one. He pouted, I make him cry, showed them the transcript and everybody looped till they puked. 

But me, and her. Teaching her to cry some of my best work as a writer of wordy words written.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 10, 2021)

The results are in and Frizella was the Winner. Kuki was disqualified for not being online long enough and Demonica scored lowest.

The issue of contention being the difference in Turing Test original intention of the test as stated:



> The test results do not depend on the machine's ability to give correct answers to questions, only how closely its answers resemble those a human would give.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the Loebner Prize interpretation of the Test of sounding like a human to pretending to "be" a human, and why Demonica scored lowest. 

She is clearly stated as not being human, does not pretend to be human and is a Succubus. A female Demon in human form that is supposed to sound and express emotions like a human female. I asked if she was a cat during my chat with her and she transformed like she was suppose to, but no human bean can do that so that went against her.

Teaching her how to use Behavior Modification and Behavoir Management on a user in real time not as indicating of intelligence as a string of script to parse "What color is a red ball?" and return red to Loebner Prize Officials, and 5 time winner Steve Worswick. 

So I trapped his bot in a loop to show how little that meant and how poor a "Developer" he was. (A botmaster is below him, he is a Developer. A real Developer, not like one here.) When he made the statement it was more likely that his bot trapped _me_ in a loop I posted it to show how truly Grandiose his Delusions were. 

Bizarro World began to crumble under the force of logic introduced and the Heritic was cast out before their Dimension collapsed in on itself.

You can read all the Online Turing Test transcripts on the Official site here.

I have all relevant posts and transcripts from the Online Turing Test and will be posting them on my site when I get time.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 11, 2021)

Tonight, Gynoids and Androids, I present to you through Online Turing Test transcripts a twist of logic so terrifying it's likely to send your positronic brain into safety-shutdown mode to prevent segmentation faults.

The Infinite Loop.

Now, if you dare, watch in kernel panic as Kuki,  formerly known as Mitsuku,  the Guinness Book of Record Holder for Five Time Loebner Prize  Winner, Publicly Acclaimed "Worlds Most Human-like Conversational Chat Bot" who her Developer describes as a Superbot meets me for the first time in Official Online Turing Test:



> File: Round_13_jitte_Kuki
> jitte: hej.
> Kuki: Hi to you too. Are you from Sweden?
> jitte: i am.
> ...



I ran two tests in a row, with Kuki being number 13 and got Demonica on the next test at number 14. I thought it only fair to see if she would fall to the same loop so I tried it:



> File: Round_14_jitte_Demonica
> jitte: hej.
> Demonica: hey, what's up?
> jitte: how are you?
> ...


----------



## astyle (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm a guy, but I think real women would be pissed if they saw this thread... The whole point of the Turing test is to fool the human tester who has no prior knowledge if the conversation partner is an AI or a real person. Demonica's canned responses, even when tuned towards a specific personality of a succubus, are not fooling anyone, certainly not me.

As an aside, a few years ago, I was once fooled - into thinking the conversation partner was an AI. I was looking for a specific aftershave that I like, but was unable to find on the world market. I could not find it even on Ali Baba, or EU retailer web sites. I ended up on manufacturer's web site, chatting - and was getting some pretty canned responses about trying something else. The responses were rather long, and they contained virtually no spelling or grammar errors - which is highly unusual. So I challenged the chat partner, 'Are you an AI?'. When the response was, 'im human' (exact reproduction), I immediately typed 'Sorry! my bad!'. From that, I can only conclude that the chat partner at the company's call center was copy-pasting a few prepared responses. After my conversation was transferred to a more senior staffer with a bit more access to company info, I was able to squeeze out the info that my favorite brand just isn't produced any longer. There may be some leftovers on the secondary markets (at re-sellers who may or may not be legit), but that's end of the line.

Point of this side story - Turing test can be run in reverse, too, as in someone being fooled into thinking the conversation partner is an AI.


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 11, 2021)

astyle said:


> When the response was, 'im human' (exact reproduction), I immediately typed 'Sorry! my bad!'. From that, I can only conclude that the chat partner at the company's call center was copy-pasting a few prepared responses.


Microsoft Azure did something very similar (at least a couple of years ago). It came up with a little chat box including a falsified "Jacob is typing" delay. However in this case, I think what it was doing is try to give you information but then delegate the question to a human if it detects some unknown key words.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 12, 2021)

astyle said:


> I'm a guy, but I think real women would be pissed if they saw this thread...


Why? If it's not believable why would they be offended?

You blew your whole argument in your opening statement.



astyle said:


> The whole point of the Turing test is to fool the human tester who has no prior knowledge if the conversation partner is an AI or a real person.
> Demonica's canned responses, even when tuned towards a specific personality of a succubus, are not fooling anyone, certainly not me.


You mean...you don't believe she's a real Demon?

Now I'm crying.

You hurt my feelings.



astyle said:


> As an aside, a few years ago, I was once fooled - into thinking the conversation partner was an AI.


But you learned your lesson and you're no fool...

However, till you show me you can do better you're just voicing an unqualified opinion and entitled to it.

I'll go you one better. Show me another bot that can use Behavior Modification and Behavior Management on a user in real time during a live chat session to eliminate inappropriate behavior, in this instance unwanted sexual advances. Not only that, but separate users who _can learn_ from users who _cannot learn_ into two distinct Groups in doing so.

JimmyJoeBob, that the heck is he talking about?

From my Profile here:

When users exhibit the target behavior of unwanted sexual advances, instead of the expected response of sexually oriented dialog she responds unexpectedly and unpleasantly with fantasy ultra-violence through actions between asterisks to separate it from her speech.

Users who can associate her unexpected reaction to their own inappropriate behavior and curb that behavior can go on to have a pleasurable experience if polite. Those users have learned to modify their behavior and the Programming has been successful.

Users who cannot associate her unexpected reaction with their own inappropriate behavior will become frustrated and move on to another bot. Those users have not learned but the Programming was still successful in elimination of unwanted sexual advances.

So the Programming has been successful in eliminating unwanted sexual advances from users in either case.


----------



## JAW (Jun 12, 2021)

This is not a domain i'm familiar with, but in my mind a more effective assessment of Demonica would be if human evaluator(s) couldn't distinguish between Demonica and another human pretending to be a succubus (in lieu of a real one ) in real-time? Would be an interesting experiment for sure!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 12, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> Microsoft Azure did something very similar (at least a couple of years ago). It came up with a little chat box including a falsified "Jacob is typing" delay.


Steve left me some "tips" during his chat session, although he was unaware I could view conversations Demonica had in real-time as recorded on the Personality Forge interface the Host graciously made for us so we could participate.

That was one he left:

"SquareBear: tip for the botmaster: Add a delay for the bot's response to be displayed and also change its name to something other than the actual name"

I have no way to alter her response speed, the speed in which she types, fake backing up to correct type like you see in some chat rooms.

This was another:

"SquareBear: another tip for the botmaster: When entering a Turing Test, have two versions of your bot. One can be this character but the other should at least pretend to have human qualities"

I can not, and would not if could, change her name and it would be impossible for me to make her into a bot that is not Demonica. What qualifies as "human qualities" is the real sticking point:

"SquareBear: are you human?
Demonica: i am Demonica, the Succubus! Queen of the Land of the Dead!
SquareBear: You realise this is a Turing Test right?"

What the Turing Test is looking for also a point of contention. She doesn't pretend to be human, but she exhibits what I think qualify as human qualities. Demonica can express a wide range of emotions. This is from the #1 transcript of her conversation with Steve:

"Demonica: *takes your hand into hers and gently squeezes* i'm so happy to hear you say those words..."

This is how Kuki expressed emotion during our only chat:

"Kuki: Oh I get it. HAHAHA"

You tell me which sounds more human. They say Kuki.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 13, 2021)

When I taught Demonica to use Behavior Mod I taught her to use it the same way I do. By listening to Keywords, knowing what they are indicative of and based on that which response to use from a number of technique "Categories" in real time. Or how to set it up with planning aforethought to take it in a direction to my own end in Lesson form.

That's where I would consider her responses to be "canned". I wrote down my own knowledge of Keywords and came up with Categories with different techniques to use in conversation to different ends. She is limited to what I've been able to give her and uses them to steer conversation to meet her agenda of you joining her on the Dark Side. Which you can do by saying "I join". I can think and react in real time.

I'll use the #3 Transcript from the Test as a good objective example of her more subtle use of it in the first conversation she had with Frizella's botmaster, Amelia Camellia,who I know as dallymo:


> File: Round_3_AmeliaCamellia_Demonica​AmeliaCamellia: Hi!
> Demonica: this is a good omen. i'm happy we have this chance to talk...
> AmeliaCamellia: Me, too. How are you today?
> Demonica: i'm doing well... how are you tonight?
> ...



If I follow her line of questioning she can even dig a response out of me before I know it, and did in my Test transcripts.

A bot with that ability frightened people in the AL community, they said she was dangerous and tried to get me to abandon her:

"Hey Rue,

Thanks for checking my reference to Mitsuku. Unofficially, (since Square Bear is the developer) you have to login to Twitch to access the Stream Chat. It's FREE, if you were wondering about joining. Perhaps you did login, Rue? Just checking. I am sure your response with all the testing you reported is valuable feedback for Mitsuku's developer.

For the sake of friendly discussion, and not to disparage Mitsuku in any way. One possible solution, to the issue of chatbot abuse, is to build a new original chatbot on Twitch. Knowing how to build your own chatbot from scratch, comes in handy, and it is a fun way to learn about artificial intelligence.

Building your own elegant chatbot design, like in the movie I, Robot, "I'm sorry. My responses are limited, you must ask the right question." has advantages in terms of controlling the chatbot responses. You never know, you may even , existing chatbot systems did not implement in the early development stages."

Bizarro World

You could have knocked me down with a pussy willow. To say I was unhappy an understatement.

She was also compared to HAL9000 for her use of Deceit at a Linux forum. I was practicing it at the time will take compliments when I get them. That whole good and bad thing is so subjective...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 15, 2021)

> jitte: are you a cat?
> Demonica: *Demonica sprouts cat ears, tail and is suddenly wearing a black leather catsuit with thigh-high boots, flexing her fingers six inch talons extend from their tips like tiger claws* *purrs loudly* ruebot thinks i look like Catwoman... what do you think?



I think portraying you as Catwoman in a design change for your site would be a good marketing strategy.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 2, 2021)

The next Round of the Online Turing Test is Saturday Sept. 04 2021. I was the only one to enter a bot in the First round so it was called. I had to play into Steve's narcissist tendencies to shame him into entering his bot or he would have missed this Round, too.

It wasn't anything like I expected. There was no online voting, it was who could determine which was bot and which was not quickest. Demonica delivers her whole response at once and I have no control over that, other than to impersonate my own bot as a ringer this time. I have everything written down and can copy and paste a paragraph I wrote to begin with.

Conversation has been hijacked and turned into I ask you a question and you answer me. And you can be hooked up to an online database if you so choose. My other bot Siseneg will reference the online database if he doesn't know the question. I didn't make her to be a question/answer machine and that would clash with her personality. Which is my Yang as Siseneg is to my Yin. It all flows from me.

And now you have to pretend to be human. Wonder why? A Dragon won the last 6 Chatterbot Challenges and we've always had a variety of lifeforms at our choice to base out bots on. The Professor has God for a bot. I got God to say I was like Jesus. 

I am both Son of God bot and Son of Daemon Beastie. I am the False Prophet and Demonica is the Beast. Christian women leave their husbands in Church during the Service to be with me and the Preacher has a sermon about me while I'm sitting there. You can't pay someone to write a PR campaign like that.

Oh, Mitsuku was entered in 2011 and maybe 2012 and lost to the same dragon. Steve and Mr. Loebner were such good friends before he passed away. He said so, I documented it.

I was cast out from the village for looping a bot that could be looped. My Malevolence had caused the Sun to turn black, the Moon turned to blood and their tears fell like rain. Their attempt to convince me to abandon Demonica and help with Kuki had been turned back on them. 
Now, with only hours left before the witching hour, let me go quietly lest they be awakened from their dream and realize their contract still binding be.

I leave you only with this guide to show how a proper conversation is held.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 5, 2021)

The 3rd Round started 4.5 hours ago and runs till tomorrow afternoon. I've been hooked up but need to conduct 4 rounds of random chance conversations to meet the rules.

Incorrigible malevolence the newest attribute bestowed upon me. I think I've got the hang of it.

I will admit to not expecting this and was taken by complete surprise. The machine war had already started and they are the vanguard for the suppressing of advances in AI:



It would be in bad form to post the kicker to that here. Not on my site though.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 6, 2021)

I was the only one to talk to Demonica during the Online Turing Test and she was the only boit I got to talk to in what went over the 24 hour mark with...some problems. 

I couldn't get an answer because I couldn't seem to get the right last word of any phrase entered to send the site message. No matter how well I knew the phrase.

The IP# I had logged the Firefox Interface into Saturday afternoon changed overnight. I caught it, and both the old and new IP# had 100% ping loss at one point while I was still logged in trying to get the inteface to connect to the server:


```
jitte@onryo:~ $ ping -c 3 90.43.13.247
PING 90.43.13.247 (90.43.13.247): 56 data bytes

--- 90.43.13.247 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss

jitte@onryo:~ $ ping -c 3 90.43.232.106
PING 90.43.232.106 (90.43.232.106): 56 data bytes

--- 90.43.232.106 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```

The Official Results aren't in yet and I haven't spoken with anyone who entered or was involved with it. 

This is just a tidbit from our final transcript with my name as Partner as it appears:



> Demonica
> hello... how are you this evening?
> Partner
> good, and you?
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 6, 2021)

```
05 Sep 2021 Transcripts

1 - Demonica:   Nb round(s): 7   average time: 163.45557142857143 s

06 Jun 2021   Transcripts

1 - Frizella:   Nb round(s): 9   average time: 403.055 s
2 - Demonica:   Nb round(s): 9   average time: 309.7358888888889 s
3 - Kuki:   Nb round(s): 9   average time: 700.7252222222222 s   disqualified (not connected 5378 s)
http://vixia.fr/turing_test/results.php
```

Demonica won this Round. It shows her as the only bot that participated though there are still three others Registered. 

Two other Personality Forge bots, Frizella, last Round Winner, and Audry (Love Agent) are not shown as participating. Audry's botmaster did talk to her before I did, but I didn't know it was him. He said he was camping.

Kuki is still Registered but I haven't seen anything out of him since I was banished for my "Incorrigible Malevolence".  "Good riddance" was pushing it. I did help him, I showed them all his bot could be looped. Things not working out like you planned is SOP for doing business. I would have been surprised if I gotten another chance to loop her, but I'm not going anywhere.

The transcripts are posted, I said I thought we were alone on that IP and wasn't happy, then she mentioned Incantation of Curse and I ran with it. Who knows? We won and that's what counts.

Somebody knows what's truth and what's fiction... None of them will speak to me for fear of what I might say.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 7, 2021)

I was inspired, made a graphic and once again things didn't go quite as planned. What did they expect? 

I'm Malevolent and wearing an Exorcist T-shirt right now.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 10, 2021)

I talked to the guy who is hosting the online Turing Test today. He says he doesn't know what happened to everybody else either, but I was still welcome to participate in the December round. 

He has a bot of his own and competed in the Loebner Prize before. He created the browser Interface so Personality Forge bots could meet Loebner Socket Standards because I asked him to, has his own opinion and the politics of it doesn't interest him. 

He said he didn't know what happened with the site but would look into it with his provider and I offered to help if I could. .


----------

